# You'llshootyereyeout Band Attachment Review



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Great slingshot with a functional band attachment.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I really like that system!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm super glad you liked it! Thanks for taking the time to review it!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh so good I see a ned for a portability street sign "street closed " construction can cutting
thanks for the cool video
Cheers


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Interesting attatchment for sure. You got the Dirty Harry voice goin' on now too. "Well, Can, you feelin' lucky?"


----------

